# TT surgery done....some lymph nodes removed...scared



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Went into surgery with a sore throat & cold. They did a TT & removed a few lymph nodes that were enlarged. The pathologist tested the lymph nodes, were ok (I know this is not accurate until further testing). So with the enlarged lymph nodes does that mean TC? Everything I've read says TC in lymph nodes or nodule/thyroid. Now I worry...ENT says nodule was 3.8cm. (ultrasound in June 2013 was 3.2cm in Nov. 2013 was 3.4cm). She kept the 4 parathyroids (checked 2 & put them back). Surgery was about 4-4 1/2hrs. Thanks for listening. phb.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on being finished with surgery! And unfortunately, now you wait. It's difficult to have to wait for your pathology results...as you know. When will you get your final pathology results?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats -- how are you feeling?

I had three positive nodes (ten total removed). It did not effect my treatment or change my prognosis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! So glad to hear from you already. Now listen; you follow instructions and most of all, pamper pamper and pamper yourself some more.

We will wait w/you and hope that the report is good.

Sending gentle hugs your way!


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you. Will have stitches out Thurs, should know pathology then. I am in a quiet & emotional mood. scared. phb.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hugs lovely I know exactly how you feel with awaiting results I am due to get mine after having a lymph node removed that was around 7cm it had grew from under 4cm. I get my results on Thursday also after having to wait 3 weeks :0 i am also scared i will have cancer as so i have so many factors that would suggest it .I hope all goes well for you try to keep busy its very hard to keep the negative from going round in our head . xx


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks shorty, will be thinking about you. Did you have any nodules? phb.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am not sure I remember them saying at the start I did but was normal with hashi. they were more concerned about the hard lump that was moving my thyroid to the left hand side x


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

have you had a fna? was this something they noticed by feel or on ultrasound?phb.


----------

